# Should I get a rats?



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Hey 
I have been thinking about getting rats but I still need to do lot of research!!!
Could anyone in brief tell me the basic day to day care of rats? I haven't done that much research yet and I also have a few questions a google search engine just can't answer 
If you get rats from babies I read that the bar spacing on cages is bigger and little ratties might slip out
I thought you were supposed to give them a aquarium at this age but can't afford cage and aquarium !?! So I do have two large gerbilariums but one my Gerbs destroyed and another we are trying to sell so we also have a very little cage which we used to use for taking to the Gerbs (sadly now at rainbow bridge) to the pet store for boarding I don't know the exact size I'd say it's about 40x25cm would this be okay for baby rats intill they were big enough for the larger cage
Also would this cage be okay for 2-4 rats?
Jenny Rat Cage by Ferplast | Pets at Home
I know this is a lot of questions but I'd be grateful for any answers 
Thanks


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Absolutely not- aquariums aren't good for rats. What they probably mean us as baby babies, you know like 0-3 weeks, but after that they can go in cages. 
The Jenny is a pretty good cage.

My general day to day of rats consists of:

Checking/filling bottles and bowls
Wiping down plastic shelves
Free ranging for at least an hour

That's pretty much it!

I can't remember exactly but I think the bar spacing on the Jenny is fine for little ones too. 
You won't get them younger than 6 weeks and I think they would be big enough to go straight into the Jenny at that point 

Something else to note: rats have sensitive respiratory systems. This means two things:
1. Be prepared for expensive vet bills. (also, seek out a vet that knows rats, they're not the same as other small animals and most cat and dog vets will tell you a load of nonsense ie the rat has a cold. Rats absolutely cannot get colds so if a vet tells you that then get out)
2. You cannot use pine bedding and bedding that you do use must be as dust-free as possible


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

If you're getting a Jenny then babies can go straight in it. The bar spacing is small enough to keep them in.

Rats that are old enough to climb shouldn't be in aquariums. They are almost always too small, and they don't give any oppotunity to climb. Don't worry about getting or putting them in a starter cage.

The jenny is big enough for up to 4 rats, but unless you get the Jenny KD I would avoid it as it is a nightmare to get in to, you can hardly get your hand with a rat in it out the front door and the bars tend to soak up smells as they're uncoated. The Savic Freddy Max is the same size as the jenny and has better access.


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks 
Well that is very helpful and will save me some money 
I think I could probably manage some rats I think...
Though I will keep researching 
And look at other cages as well 
Thanks so much :wink:


----------



## SarahandShelby (Jul 1, 2012)

I have had rats for around 6 years now and have had around 3 different cages. Aquariums are not good especially seen as there is much less ventilation for them. The current cage I have is the best I have ever had and I have had 5 rats in it and currently 4. Its nice and big for them to climb in and well built, very worth the money. This is the link for it but I think i found it somewhere cheaper, just look around. 

As for day to day they really need to come out for a run around for at least an hour a day and need water and food changes. Also their bed areas need changing around every other day and clean the cage once weekly. They are such wonderful pets and highly intelligent. The four I currently have I had rehomed together and 2 were biters and very scared when i got them. i had never had this with rats I had reared from babies before but I soon maged to stop them from biting by gaining their trust. Think they may have been mistreated before. Now all are wonderful and they all know their new names.


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

So this is a better cage?
Savic Freddy 2 Rat & Ferret Cage | Monster Pet Supplies - Savic Freddy 2 Rat & Ferret Cage at 100% Guaranteed Low Prices in UK
Also if you get some rats from a decent breeder who handles them well are they likely to bite?
It is just that I have never had any before and if I were to get some then would I have to do some nip training thing with them or anything?
Thanks for all replies 
Also what do you feed your rats the standard rat food (recommended on some sites) or special nutrious meals?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

That cage is ok but it's only suitable for 2 rats and I always think 3 rats is better because when one passes away you aren't left with a lone rat and plus if you've only got 2 rats and one wants to play and the other doesn't then your stuck. I have a group of 10 males living in a Ferplast XL cage. They all get on well and they all mingle together. Good thing is if one doesn't want to play then there is 9 others to choose.
Breeder rats that are nfrs registered are generally your best option though rat rescues sometimes have pregnant females and then the babies are raised to be tame and handled.

Take a gander on the "fancy rats forum" 

What size cage is your max?
Price range?

Can you spare money for vet bills? Two of my boys have on going respiratory problems and costs me £10 for meds. I also had to have one boy castrated as he got hormonal and that cost me £80 altogether as he had to be re stitched as he chewed the glue!

Breeder rats are bred for health and temperament and no they won't bite.
If you ask around on fancy rats forum as to recommended breeders in your area I'm sure you'll get good responses.

You can also look on there at rat mixes as these "pet shop" mixes aren't great infact there crappy ingredients.
Lots of people do there own mixes or buy from rat rations.
Rats love fresh fruits n veg as well as cooked foods and you can feed them these daily. Chicken,eggs and fish once a week though when they are over 12 weeks old.

Boys are more lazier and don't do much, well mine don't. 
Girls are on the go and alot more active.

My routine is this
7am- refill rat food bowl,empty both corner litter trays,wipe down Ferplast shelves with washing liquid water. Refill all 3 water bottles with fresh water.give cuddles.and dish out meds.
12pm- wipe pee off shelves,give cuddles.
2pm- check on boys mainly pee on shelves.
5pm-dinner time(that's cooked foods or fresh raw veggies and fruit)
7pm-1-2hours free range in the rat room which is our spare bedroom.dish out medicine to who needs it.
9pm- say goodnight after checking them over.

My lot are upstairs so I'm always popping up to see them but that's my routine everyday.


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks so much !!!!
This is very helpful 
I will have the time and space for them
Vet bills? Can you get rat insurance?
Cages don't really mind size though would like it wider or square rather than taller 
I didnt really want to spend more than 100 quid on a cage if possible...


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

You can, but it's not really worth insuring them. It's better to put some money aside each week so you've got a decent sized vet fund.

Have a look for a Liberta Abode. It'll fit up to 5 rats and it has the same sized footprint as a Jenny, but it's about 10cm taller. It is one of the cheaper new cages, but you will probably be able to get a much bigger cage if you don't mind getting one second hand.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Rats like to climb so I wouldn't go any smaller in height than 70cm really.


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

I looked up the liberta abode cage seemed to have some bad reviews as long as your sure it's a good cage. 
Just wondered as someone reccomended a tommy 102 c3 it was quite a lot how about this one ? is it suitable for rats or are the bar spacings too far apart or not coated or something? 
Rat Cages : Tommy 102-C1 Single Level Wide Bar Cage 102cm : www.EquineCanineFeline.com the place to buy all your Pet Products, Horse Products and Pet Supplies online


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Whilst I haven't used that particular cage, I do really like Marchioro cages and I see it's on sale so probably a good buy!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

It's ok not sure on bar spacing and it's coated.

The abode has a hard plastic tray and some rats chew it.
The bars are quite wide so you couldn't put small 6 week olds in not small pet shop type rats. Chunky breeder male baby rats yes.

Have you looked at the this cage Furet Plus Rat Cage by Ferplast | Pets at Home
It can hold 3 rats.

Or the savic freddy 2 max cage. That can hold around 4-5 rats.

The newer Jenny rat cages (not the kd as that's the newest) have coated bars but still do doors at the bottom are too small. Some people have modified there's by adding a door off a mini Duna cage to the centre front of the Jenny cage.

Try looking on eBay for some good bargain rat cages.


----------



## RetroLemons (Nov 11, 2010)

When looking at rat cages and how many you can put in it you can use this calculator here, it's common knowledge though to deduct 1 or 2 rats of a cage. So when I look for a cage for 3 rats I want one that can hold 5 rats. 

It may also be worth looking at some of these cages in person if you can, it may mean you will look at one and thing that doesn't look big enough.

Personally from my experience these are the maximum rats I would put in these cages;

Jenny - Three
Freddy 2 - Two
Freddy 3 - Looking at the pictures as I haven't seen it in person I would say 3/4
Abode - Four
Furet Plus - Two although I don't particularly like the cage and find it too small..
Furet Tower - 12 from what I can remember but this was a while ago and I think the max I had in it was 8
Explorer - 10

These are my personal opinions though some people are willing to put more in them


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

getting 3 rats is the best thing, and always research your breeders. i didnt and got 10 or so rats from a breeder to find out a few years later a lot of stuff that would make anyone think twice about getting from her again. 

if you ask on here poeple will recommend good breeders they know personally and ones they have used before, you could go from there, and choose depending on your area. 

what about an srs cage or explorer? the access is brilliant and it can be filled with toys, your rats would have alot of room, and you may even get more rats as it fits up to 13 of so rats. i prefer the furet tower though. i have 2 of them, 9 boys in the top of one and 3 in the bottom, and 7 boys in the other (down from 12 originally). 

just remember with baby rat and big cages to fill it full of hammocks, for them to play on and also to stop falls.


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

Please don't just get rats because you think that they are easy to manage. I know you have enquired about snakes and ferrets in other parts of the forum. If you get rats then it should be because you want them and will play with them lots, not just to have a pet. 

I hope you are serious about them if you do get them as they are a bigger responsibility than I think you have been led to believe.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

I have this cage:

Bird Cage - 'Bird Breeding Flight Cage' | Breeding Aviaries | Bird Breeding Supplies

I've gotten 4 girls in it and they have plenty of room to run around. You can fit in quite a lot of toys, it's a good price and the doors are big so it's really easy to attatch toys or shelves and get the rats out.


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

chrisd said:


> Please don't just get rats because you think that they are easy to manage. I know you have enquired about snakes and ferrets in other parts of the forum. If you get rats then it should be because you want them and will play with them lots, not just to have a pet.
> 
> I hope you are serious about them if you do get them as they are a bigger responsibility than I think you have been led to believe.


thanks
I know this isn't the first forum I've posted on about getting a pet and I know you have to be sure you want that pet
I'm not just choosing any I have and still am thinking very carefully about getting a rat 
Snakes were a no no as soon as I realised they ate mice I couldn't keep them in the freezer! And ferrets well as much as I like them I had to say no cos I wouldn't have enough time and space for them sadly 
anyway what I am trying to say is I don't want a pet for the sake of it. I am researching carefully and really think I could be a responsible and fun rat owner 
I really do think I would be able to manage and have happy rats, and they are more work than they seem at first and that is why I am doing lots and lots of research 
And of course I would love to have some!!!

also I think the Tommy single c1 is my best bet on cages at the moment
I am very intrigued could anyone reccomend a better and affordable one?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

This is a good rat cage but you'd need to replace the wooden shelves with Ferplast shelves which can be bought on the same web site http://www.equinecaninefeline.com/catalog/savic-chichi-specialist-chinchilla-cage-p-15237.html


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

really I thought it was light colored plastic...
Also what do you feed your rats?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I make my own rat mix as pet shop rat mixes aren't great.
My mix is
Harrisons banana brunch
Mixed supermarkets own brand cereals low in salt n sugar
Cockateil and parakeet seed mixes
Burns chicken dog kibble

It's made up like this
6 scoops harrisons Banaba brunch
2 scoops cereals
1 scoop mixed seeds
1 scoop burns dog kibble


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

And if you don't want to make your own up there's always rat rations Complete Ready to Use Mixtures : ratRations.com
To add to that I'd put in a couple scoops of the harrisons banana brunch which they sell in 3kg bags also on that site under base mixtures.


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks 
So you'd buy this and supplement with fresh fruit and veg right?
Also how long does a bag say 5kg last with 3 hungry rats roughly?!?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

They should be getting fruit and veg daily anyway just like humans.
Protein foods such as chicken ,eggs and fish once a week. Though while there under 12 weeks I'd say 3 times a week to help them grow.
Not sure as to how long it will last as each group of rats feeding differs. Prob 2 months. But that's a guess.
For calcium you can either buy the calcivet from rat ration or throw in a chicken carcass and let them eat the bones, it's safe as rats naw bones so no worries of splinters.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Sorry to but in, Amy can you give them cheese (block stuff or cottage cheese type) for calcium? Or yogurt or cuttlefish? I do give them pieces of actual chicken, but I can't give them the actual frame as it grosses me out too much as I'm not good with meat! The thought of a slimey, stinky chicken frame in my rodent shed makes me queasy!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hey Laura, well I'm not sure on cheese but I know you should never feed blue cheese to rats as it's toxic!
I know some rat owners feed cuttlefish but small amounts once per week as too much in one hit isn't good for them.

There are other ways of giving them calcium like spinach,kale,raw broccoli or tuna.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks Amy I will try and get some cuttlefish then.They do get tuna as well so hopefully their getting enough with that.


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

please could somebody post something showing all the food and supplements a rat needs in a day?
it would be soo helpful :tongue_smilie:


----------



## DumboRatLove (Mar 6, 2012)

i only got 2 rats. what do i do if one died before the other?


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

DumboRatLove said:


> i only got 2 rats. what do i do if one died before the other?


If you wanted to carry on having rats then you'd need to get two same sex babies around 8 weeks old and intro them to your lone ratty.
If you didn't want anymore rats and just had the one left you'd need to think about finding her a home with company.


----------



## DumboRatLove (Mar 6, 2012)

blade100 said:


> If you wanted to carry on having rats then you'd need to get two same sex babies around 8 weeks old and intro them to your lone ratty.
> If you didn't want anymore rats and just had the one left you'd need to think about finding her a home with company.


thanks, i will probs not have rats again for half a year, so i can think about everything. also i ordered treats, dailyrat3 and no7 all adults from rat rations today!


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

DumboRatLove said:


> i only got 2 rats. what do i do if one died before the other?


Get two more rats


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

So the best number of rats to get is three?
And the best place to get them? Breeders or rescues


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Both are considerably better than pet shop so then it depends what you want to go for.

Breeder rats should be healthier, have longer life spans, be more tame and cuddly etc.
Babies brought up in a rescue can also be very tame and licky but it's not always easy finding babies that were raised in a rescue. Breeders also usually have long waiting lists.
If you get from a rescue then not only have you saved those rats but that also frees up some space for new rats to come in.
Chances with them is that they're originally pet store rats so you'll be faced with the same health issues.

I've done mostly rescues but in the future I would like to get a pair of breeder rats to compare health issues and tameness. Sometimes when you have 6 rats that are all in need of meds and socialisation/trust training it can eat up a lot of your time! 
So really, just points for you to consider but either is good.
And yes I'd say three is a good number


----------



## chrisd (Aug 25, 2011)

I would say it is better to get them from somewhere where they are used to being handled as my two newest rats are still difficult to pick up at times! They really don't like it much and always try and wriggle away, although one is better than the other.

I'm planning on getting breeder rats in september but that is because I have never had them before.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Maltey said:


> Both are considerably better than pet shop so then it depends what you want to go for.
> 
> Breeder rats should be healthier, have longer life spans, be more tame and cuddly etc.
> Babies brought up in a rescue can also be very tame and licky but it's not always easy finding babies that were raised in a rescue. Breeders also usually have long waiting lists.
> ...


Is 3 really a better number? What about 'two's comany, three's a crowd?' I bought 3 more to go with mine so I had 4, a nice even number, thinking if I'd only bought 2, they would already be bonded together, and would either not be bothered with 1 different one, or always leave one out (I'm going along the thoughts/view of little kids in a playground here). I am 99% sure I wouldn't be allowed 4 again, but I would definately want them again, so would like to know a number that would be suitable and ok for both the rats and me to have.

And before anyone says anything, no I am not planning or nor have I any intention of getting more rats whilst I have mine. I am thinking for future knowledge, as I messed up badly last time in every way, and want to get it right next time.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Personally I think the more the merrier and going from 2 rats to a group of 10 I can see just how much better they are in a large group. They can pick and choose who they wish to hang with rather than if you just have 2 then they have no choice. I said 3 because when one passes away you aren't in a rush to find him/her company. I will always have a large group now because they act like a little pack and they all have there are little quirks within the group. Hope that makes sense. To me there like a large family all bonded together all have there own little jobs to do within the group.

Laura your group of 4 is great.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Yes, agreed. 
Reasons why I think three is better than two:

1. When one dies noone is left alone
2. When one dies they have each other to grieve with
3. Not everyone wants to play all the time, then the other two can play together
4. If one has to go for surgery, be removed for some reason they still have company
5. They seem to really do better in larger groups. It's not always practical for everyone to have such large groups but three is a group rather than a pair.

That's not to say I condemn people who just have two, but when offering advice based on the question of two or three I'm going to say three due to the reasons above.


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

I also think the more the merrier 
Like Blade, I love seeing a big group with all the different personalities.


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

Thanks for the replies. I will bear that in mind for the future. Like I said, I probably wouldn't be allowed 4 again, but there's some very good and valid points there to help consideration for getting 3 instead. Hopefully, not for a very, very, very long time though And _everyone_ in my house now know 1 on it's own is a big no, so they know if they say yes it is to more than one. My cousin visited last night and had a look at my 'zoo'. I got one of the rats out for him to hold and she got him so hooked he has now said he wants one himself and told me he has a very large glass tank to put it in. I told him straight, he couldn't keep it in a tank and that he needed more than one and he asked why- when I took him to the shed to see my setup, and how they were all curled up or running and climbing around together, he saw why straight away. However many rats come to this house again they will always be in pairs or more - something I now tell everyone who asks me about them.


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

sorry to change to subject but just found this cage on offer! is it suitable for rats?!?
Pet Product Distribution Alfie 1 Cage - Next Day Delivery Pet Product Distribution Alfie 1 Cage


----------



## LynseyB (Jan 30, 2012)

It's big enough for a small group of rats, but does it say anywhere about the bar spacing? I'm on my phone and it's a pain. It's hard to see all info. 

I'd also be concerned about the access. It looked like there was only one small door. A real pain if you have nervous rats or for changing litter trays etc.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Size wise it looks ok but like LynseyB the door is just way too small for me. It looks like it wouldn't be big enough to fit toys and things through so you'd have to lift the top off everytime- what a pain


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Yeah 
Have to agree about bar spacing and door size I don't think I could just get one hand in let alone a rat at the same time!! I think I'll stick to the savic freddy  
By the way could you list all the food plus supplements you give your rats a day it would be really helpful! :thumbup1:


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

My rats have nuggets and a pre made mix for main (mix has cereals, seeds, pasta, rice etc) then I supplement it with fruit/veg, nuts, leftovers from dinner.
Peanuts are a big favourite here


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

If you get young rats (Under 4 months), be sure to give plenty of extra protein. Mine get a generous pinch of mealworms, some cooked meat or eggfood (It's a dried "porridge-like" mix for handrearing birds) each day along with their usual homemade mix. I use the shunamite diet myself and buy everything from RatRations.


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

is there any other thing you could give younger rats for protein. I really don't think i could have mealworms around the house  ut:


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

They'll only be dried, but if you don't want to give them mealworms, cooked chicken or puppy/kitten food works well too. Stovokor has a good list of supplement foods here Feeding - Stovokor Rattery


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

thanks this is really helpful
i have a much better idea of what to feed them now
also is shredded newspaper an okay bedding for rats? I don't want to shell out loads but wouldn't want to give rats the wrong bedding :idea: :wink5:


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

Shredded newspaper is fine, but if you buy an unscented cat litter made of recycled paper and lay a thin layer underneath the newspaper to absorb the pee and smell. Newspaper alone tends the get quite fusty fairly quickly. You can go without the litter but you'll need to clean out more often.


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

Also should, if your getting all of the same sex group (I am looking into getting males rather than females) would it be worth it to neuter them? I read somewhere That if stops scent marking and some types of tumours?
Then again I have to find a price and a vet that could do it though so...I am not sure


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

If you're getting males I wouldn't neuter. There's not as many health benefits to neutering so taking into account the risk of the surgery itself plus post-op complications I wouldn't do it. 
If they're overly aggressive then neutering can help, but not just for health.


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

I was looking into cages the other day and came across the furplast furet plus cage (the one with only one level as abbosed to the XL) I was wondering do you think this cage could hold 3 adult male rats? If not could anyone recomend a cage that could for under £100 because I don't have loads money
Thanks


----------



## Ratty man (Apr 15, 2012)

A R 3 said:


> I was looking into cages the other day and came across the furplast furet plus cage (the one with only one level as abbosed to the XL) I was wondering do you think this cage could hold 3 adult male rats? If not could anyone recomend a cage that could for under £100 because I don't have loads money
> Thanks


I personally wouldn't put 3 adult males in that cage but possibly would put 3 adult females in that cage.

Anyway the furet jenny cage is £85 pounds from [email protected] but the access isn't very good. I have one and I hate the cage lol.

The jenny cage can hold upto 6 rats apparently but I personally wouldn't put 6 rats in it. I have 3 adult males in it currently.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Don't mean to be rude but if you haven't much money how are you going to afford vet bills?
I've just had to spend £36 on one rat because his on going respiratory infection still remains after 5 months of courses of various antibiotics.
And he may have to have an xray if these new meds don't clear it up costing £65.
Then again if you get from a good breeder that breeds for health and temperament then you shouldn't have much if at all any issues with respiratory infections. My boy as with many of my lot have been adoption or rescue rats. Only two are breeder rats and one has a small resp infection which is being treated with antibiotics.

As for rat cages take a look around the net.
The things you need to look for in a good rat cage is good access,ideally 1cm bar spacing especially if your getting them from babies,easy to clean and big enough for 3 rats if that's how many your going with. If you type in rat cage calculator you can type in the cage measurements to see if it's big enough.
I would only house 2 in a Ferplast furet because it's not much bigger than a freddy 2 rat cage. The Jenny rat cage I'd house 4.
The new Jenny KD cage is out and that's got way better access but I'm not sure if it's under £100.


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

blade100 said:


> Don't mean to be rude but if you haven't much money how are you going to afford vet bills?
> I've just had to spend £36 on one rat because his on going respiratory infection still remains after 5 months of courses of various antibiotics.
> And he may have to have an xray if these new meds don't clear it up costing £65.
> Then again if you get from a good breeder that breeds for health and temperament then you shouldn't have much if at all any issues with respiratory infections. My boy as with many of my lot have been adoption or rescue rats. Only two are breeder rats and one has a small resp infection which is being treated with antibiotics.
> ...


I see what you mean! well I have to pay for the cage but not the vet bills (my parents will pay for them!) 
Also I was looking into toys to keep rats entertained  some of them are made for wood. Because rats get respiratory problems so easily, is it okay if its untreated? Is it any type of wood or only pine? 
Also, would 1.5cm bar spacing be okay if getting rats from babies?


----------



## DwarfHam (Jun 30, 2012)

If i where You, I would take dwarf hamsters  They are so cute


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

DwarfHam said:


> If i where You, I would take dwarf hamsters  They are so cute


Dwarf hammies aren't for everyone. For example, I wouldn't have them as I like a pet I can interact with. Most dwarf hammies are pets to watch rather then pets to cuddle.


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

A R 3 said:


> Also I was looking into toys to keep rats entertained  some of them are made for wood. Because rats get respiratory problems so easily, is it okay if its untreated? Is it any type of wood or only pine?
> Also, would 1.5cm bar spacing be okay if getting rats from babies?


has anyone got any ideas on this? It would be really helpful if you did


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2012)

A R 3 said:


> has anyone got any ideas on this? It would be really helpful if you did


Wood toys and treats are fine, it is the shavings that cause the problem because of the way they are treated and the dust they produce.


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

So I am finally getting rats  (yay) 
Have got the savic freddy 2 max so they'll have tons of room!
Thanks to everyone who has posted answers to my question they were so helpful 
So I am going to my local RSPCA place soon in the hope of finding a rescue litter are they quite common or rare?
This only leaves me 2 things to do
1 find a vet that is good with rats
2 I am at a bit of a dilemma girls or boys 
Please could anyone tell me which one they think is better
Please take into account I will be a first time owner so I will be hoping for one that's easy to handle/tame them, long life and health and fun but not too hyper...
Thanks again


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

No one cam guarantee how long they are going to live for whether it be girls or boys. 
Your best bet is to find a good rat breeder nearby.
That way you will most likely get a healthy rat or should I say healthier than pet shop bought rats!
Females are hyper and on the go, often less cuddly and more prone to mammary tumours.
Boys are cuddlier and lazy. They don't tend to get many tumours especially not if you go to a decent breeder who will aim to breed all this out of them along with any other health issues rats suffer with.

The thing with rescue rats and the litters are that you don't know the back ground health history so you "could" end up with unhealthy rats. With you being a first time rat owner maybe you should get them from a breeder. But if you are aware that rescue rats may get sick and are up for vet trips and heart ache if one pops up with a tumour or respiratory Infections that won't go away with meds then go for it. That's not to say they will but it could happen.


----------



## A R 3 (Apr 13, 2012)

argh thankyou 
personally do you prefer boys or girls?


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

I think for a first time rat owner you are better with boys, they tend to be slower and therefore easier to handle ( although there are exceptions). If you are going to a reputible breeder they will let you visit and handle both sexes which should give you a better idea. A visit to a breeder will also give you a chance to ask all the questions you want and go with his/her choice of the type of rat you want( eg. laid back, always exploring etc)There are a couple of rat forums that would help with info-fancy rats and ratz tails.You should google dapper rats for ideas for cage enrichment.Hope that helps. 
Laura XXX


----------



## paulakim (Sep 3, 2012)

hi well i,ve had alot of rats over the last 30 odd years and have always found the boys to be alot calmer and more cuddler and love lying in ur lap gettig stroked, while girls tend to like running round and exploring everything, and will only lie still for a very sort while... but both are just as friendly


----------



## paulakim (Sep 3, 2012)

o i forgot to add that the best place to get rats is from a breeder there much healther, don,t get them from the pet shop, alot of rats i,ve got in the past from pet shops have died younger than they should due to health issuse i have never got any from a rescue but again without knowing the history of were the mother and father rat came from you can,t be shore what you,ll get and if theres any health issuses with the lines that will be passed on...rats looked after well can live for around 3 - 4 years.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I don't think I know anyone in the rat world that's had a rat live till 4!! 3 yes but never 4 Yrs old.


----------



## paulakim (Sep 3, 2012)

i have had a few over the years that have reached the grand old age of 4 so it does happen from time to time but a lot of mine have lived to the age of 3 1/2 or just over, thats why its so important to get them from the right sourse and to feed them a varied diet, lots of people still don,t know that they need added natural protein in there diet. just kibbles will never do. as the years have gone on and i,ve learned more about there needs the longer they have lived and the fewer health problems i,ve had.


----------

